
Western diet increases Alzheimer's risk (2016) - jamesknelson
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/08/160825102121.htm
======
Nomentatus
A genius experiment designed to track down just what the difference in diet is
and does: [https://medium.com/@russjj/choline-is-it-the-key-to-
modern-i...](https://medium.com/@russjj/choline-is-it-the-key-to-modern-
illnesses-5da8f831a04b)

